# Hario Skerton - Inconsistent grind



## GreyAnubis (Mar 16, 2015)

I used to use a Porlex hand grinder for my Aeropress, but over the last few months the handle kept flying off and it got to the point where it was driving me mad!

So rather than just get a new handle and have the problem arise again I decided to treat myself to a new grinder.

I got a Hario Skerton which seems to get decent reviews. Now its a not a bad grinder to use but I've found that the grind can be hugely inconsistent, this is especially obvious when looking at the puck that the Aeropress produces. There are large grounds at the bottom which I wouldn't have noticed with the Porlex. The burrs also seem to get clogged up easily.

Also it seems to take a much longer time to grind the same amount.

Now I am using beans that I haven't had before (from Has Bean) that do seem dry and fairly brittle when grinding so I'm wondering if this is something to do with it.

I know it takes time to get used to something but my first impressions aren't great and I'm wondering if it's worth keeping it or should I return it and get something else?


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

The Skerton inner burr is more prone to wobbling, try a finer setting.

I doubt that the beans are the issue.


----------



## dsc (Jun 7, 2013)

The Skerton is a bit of a joke if you look at the wobble and how the shaft is held. You can quite easily get 1-2mm movement on the burr end just by pressing on the burr lightly. The finer you go the tighter it should sit and the bean fragments stuck between the burrs should help to center things.

T.


----------



## GreyAnubis (Mar 16, 2015)

I tried a finer setting earlier and I this is what I got!










Unsurprising the coffee was awful. I should also mention that there was residue in the bottom of the cup from that one which shows just how varied the grind is!

I'm going to try an even finer grind after lunch and see how I get on.

I think it might end up going back......


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

What's your technique?

Your puck looks rather stratified, like the larger particles (which are pretty large by the look of it) may have been floating & not extracted?


----------



## GreyAnubis (Mar 16, 2015)

I brew inverted. Usually allow about 1.15 for steeping and then plunge.

As for grinding I try to keep the grinder on a flat surface. I would never have had such large bits with the Porlex.

I might grind another batch shortly and try and get a photo of it on a sheet of paper before I brew it.


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Do you knock down any crust before capping & flipping?

You would certainly seem to need to go finer. You can get big chunks with a Porlex if you set it coarse enough, IIRC the Skerton has a wide pitch adjuster thread (?) so I wouldn't try and directly translate Porlex clicks to Skerton settings.


----------



## xygorn (Feb 10, 2015)

That is a very interesting picture. I've never thought to look at the puck like that after pressing. Yours looks like a Millionaire's shortbread.


----------



## Dallah (Jan 31, 2015)

Isn't Skerton Japanese for inconsistent









I use my Skerton for my quick afternoon Aeropress fix and all I can say is thankfully the Aeropress method is very forgiving.


----------



## GreyAnubis (Mar 16, 2015)

Well. I've asked the fella in work I gave my old Porlex to to bring it in today so I can do some side buy side testing.

I'll update later when I've done a few grinds!


----------



## dsc (Jun 7, 2013)

GreyAnubis said:


> Well. I've asked the fella in work I gave my old Porlex to to bring it in today so I can do some side buy side testing.
> 
> I'll update later when I've done a few grinds!


You'll get wobble on any grinder which has no support on the bottom of the shaft, which unfortunately includes most hand grinders.

Regards,

T.


----------



## GreyAnubis (Mar 16, 2015)

I've decided after all this to return the Hario to Amazon. The Porlex, while not perfect, is certainly much better than the Hario, not to mention faster.

The handle thing is annoying but I've ordered a new one so it should keep me going for a while.


----------



## xygorn (Feb 10, 2015)

For comparison, I took an Aeropress puck photo too.

This is from a Hario Slim with 18g of a home-roasted Jagong Village bean.


----------



## willbove (Apr 17, 2015)

I had a Hario Skerton prior to buying a Mini Slim. I was getting a similar issue and discovered it was actually the lower burr (the on then shaft) being mounted off centre. This meant that it moved in an off-circular motion and created a really inconsistent grind. It also meant that it took 2-3 times longer to grind than it should have! - I discovered this when I ditched it and bought a Mini Slim.


----------



## Boatfip (Apr 1, 2015)

I'm finding that I'm getting very early blonding from a Silvia when I try to use a Hario Slim as opposed to a proper grinder. I'm guessing this is due to the slightly inconsistent grind.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Sadly, yes. You will notice a big difference in shots using a decent grinder.


----------

